# Can steel metal filler be polished?



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

Something flew on to my wheel last night and caused a big gash on the lip. Its polished so I sanded it down last night and re-polished it. I got it looking pretty good but the gash is still visible. I was thinking of using some sort of metal filler and wanted to know if the filler itself can come to a shine if polished. Anyone know? 
Pics of said wheels:


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Have the lip welded, it won't cost much to fill the crack. then just repolish it.


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2 16v turbo)*

the filler will become smooth, but won't be polished like the surface.


----------



## .je (Feb 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*

Can steel metal filler (it's mostly epoxy, is it?) be powder-coated?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

jsut weld in the gash, then polish it. it should look good as new


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: (no vtec 4me)*

powder coat requires the metal to be at 400-450 degrees. 
The epoxy may or may not hold up to it. It may hold a different appearance than the metal as well when the PC bonds to it.
Really, the best way is to have it tig welded and then repolished.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

I don't live super far from you, i can fix it. If it's too far for ya, I know some people close to Jersey that can do it.


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2 16v turbo)*

That would be awesome, the closer the better though. Im about 20min from Philly, PA if that helps.


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

alight i know a few guys in philly. I'll give them a call monday


----------



## mk2 16v turbo (Apr 2, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Check out these guys:
East Coast Wheel Repair


----------



## VrstewartW (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mk2 16v turbo)*

Very nice! Thanks


----------

